# LGD on craigslist



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

If anyone is looking for a LGD I was surprised by how little they are asking for the pups ($75)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/4859774660.html


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

There are a lot of them listed on our craigslist down in Texas. Mostly GP's, but some Anatolian mixes as well.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Normal prices for LDG here in So MO is between $50 and $200. Working dogs are can reasonable here but they want a fortune for "designer" dogs. Check out RollaNet for lots of samples. 

There are ton of GP and GP mixes out here most working with livestock or general farm dogs. They stay busy with yotes, strays and bobcats but are good match for the threats out here yet people friendly enough to be easy to manage.


----------

